# aquascaping



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Here I will start it out. old setup.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I am taking two tanks down and combining everything into one larger tank. I would love to see different types of rock setups.

Please post pictures of aquascaping everyone. That means you too.

Thanks Roger


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

not many people posting picture. I mean nobody posting pictures well here is a test run for the new tank. I know the new tank will be 6feet and this one is only 4 feet I think I like from the center to the right side best. what do you think?

Roger


----------



## Josh72836G (Dec 14, 2007)

Love the tank setup. I actually like the whole thing. The contrast between the mountain on the left and the more open area on the right is very nice. I'll post a picture of my tank tomorrow.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

srry if this is like spam but it's a awesome set up. if i had that kind of aquarium thats the kind of set up i would do.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

that is my old one that I took down about 4 months ago


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry Rog, I broke my camera about 2 months back and have not replaced it yet.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 25, 2008)

hello sirs.. i'm from the philippines and i am planning to start with my SW aquarium.. just one question, how do you pile the rocks on top of each other?? do you need something to stick it?? tnx..


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

Go to LFS and ask them. they will give you an epoxy that cures underwater


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Reaquascaped again. hope this is the last time. I like this one the best so far !!!!









as far as attaching the rocks the best way is with 5/8 acyric rods.


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

Dude!!! That is so awesome. I am gonna base mine of of that if you Don't mind


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

glad you like it feel free to use mine as a templet for you.

Roger


----------



## Cumminz_Dzl (Apr 11, 2008)

Best one I have ever seen. I love the wavy sand.


----------

